# Culinary Vapes: Episodes 1-4



## Alex (22/9/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/9/14)

I really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

Great vid, @Alex. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/14)

Very cool video 

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/14)

Loved this vid, thanks @Alex 

I'm pretty sure I am somewhere in the bottom of the last 25%, sometimes I really struggle with flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex
Interesting pointer about exhaling through the nose and mouth in an alternating fashion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Whats also another interesting trick, is closing your nose when having a vape, let me know if you taste anything 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Whats also another interesting trick, is closing your nose when having a vape, let me know if you taste anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Just tried it, I still taste a little, but not much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

great vids

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (18/10/14)

And Episode 3 is out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (18/10/14)

thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/10/14)

Awesome posts man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

Great video well worth the watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

Very interesting series indeed.
Thank you @Alex great find

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

